# Insulation for tray ceiling



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm looking at a tray ceiling from the attic, and it's insulated with batt fiberglass. It looks impossible to cover all those seams and angles that way. Wouldn't blown in be better?

By the way, can anyone tell me what the heck is going on in this picture?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Picture is cellulose being blown on a verticle surface. They put a clue like mixture in it so it will stick.
I would foam that ceiling.

.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

It seems almost impossible to me that it would blow in like that, even if the bottom layer caught on the glue, but I'll take your word for it!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The glue is mixed throughout the cellulose. Ever see them spray a concrete pool (gunite)?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

oh... when you said they put glue "in it", I thought you meant in the bay. I guess that makes sense. No, never saw a concrete pool spray.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Spraying cellulose

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdTj2l2NvPk


----------

